# Garden Visitors



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Enticed a couple of birds into the garden with my fat balls :lookaround:

pics are a bit soft as taken through the double glazing :thumbsdown:


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice pics! I particularly like the second one.

<insert joke about tits>


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

That's actually very nice...!







Now you should have used krypton gas filled windows.







( Remember that gem? eh eh...)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Be careful! Fat balls attract long tailed vermin! :thumbsdown:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> That's actually very nice...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol - don't think its what's between the glass which is the problem. Its the fact that we haven't had a window cleaner round for a while 



tixntox said:


> Be careful! Fat balls attract long tailed vermin! :thumbsdown:


We once had a rat in the garden - My dog killed it!

The bird food is up in a bush away from ground level, so hopefully shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Superb images, well done. Love the Robin, very

christmas card pic.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Double glazing or not, the pics are stunning!


----------

